# really, david???



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=431186296915949&set=p.431186296915949&type=1&theater


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

DAMN, that's GAY! Though I hear some of those little suckers are fast!! Go Herbie! Meep, meep. Ah what can I say, I like cars/trucks that make you feel a little funny inside when you first look at them.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

there is one person I will never ride in a car with again, if she is driving..

Got in one of those VW beetles with her one time, thought I was gonna die...


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Better than the smart car "parking enforcement" car that I saw parked outside a wawa once. Got a pic of the car on my phone, but not the super tall scrawny red head that got in it. :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jackie Lockard said:


> Better than the smart car "parking enforcement" car that I saw parked outside a wawa once. Got a pic of the car on my phone, but not the super tall scrawny red head that got in it. :lol:


What's a wawa?

I'm just a less than zero looking schmuck so it might be kind of neat to be a super tall scrawny red head for a day.

Ha ha, I just noticed that it looks a little like that cop put his night stick in the wrong place.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> What's a wawa?


A 7-eleven on steroids.

WaWa serves mostly PA, NJ, DE and parts of MD and maybe NY. This year they just opened their first stores in FL. 

Best coffee going. These stores are always busy. Gas, subs, cigs, soda, etc.. Very clean and well kept, all stores company owned.

If you live in these parts and are anywhere near a WaWa you are probably in it at least every other day. For many people it's the first stop in the morning and last at night.

Craig


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> What's a wawa?
> 
> I'm just a less than zero looking schmuck so it might be kind of neat to be a super tall scrawny red head for a day.
> 
> Ha ha, I just noticed that it looks a little like that cop put his night stick in the wrong place.



That's just wrong in so many ways! :lol: :lol: :lol:[-X
The only thing I remember about driving a VDub is my cigarette kept getting smashed on the windshield. No room!
:-k...........Maybe that's why his.....night stick is pushed off to the side?? :-k


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> DAMN, that's GAY! Though I hear some of those little suckers are fast!! Go Herbie! Meep, meep. Ah what can I say, I like cars/trucks that make you feel a little funny inside when you first look at them.


Darn... Gotta agree.. 

Craig


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Fixed it.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Fixed it.


Love it!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Fixed it.


Like a boss? Boss what? Boss crab grass? Boss cah? Boss lady? MMMMM yeah I guess that works sometimes. I'm betting you had fun fixing that lol, WTF um, that's right I'm laughing out loud at that. Anyone ever think that prior to the computer world that this LOL shit was probably a sign of insanity??????? Titicut Follies anyone? I mean really who the fpluck laughs out loud alone? I'm guessing that LOL turns into a rather odd cackle at times. Weird shiznit.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That is the "Litter Bug". We have one, and it's used for fairs, parades etc to remind people not to litter. In fact, I think the license plate reads; "Litter Bug". I'll have to check, I know it did. We have the original early 70's Bug on display with some early cruisers and Harley's. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> That's just wrong in so many ways! :lol: :lol: :lol:[-X
> The only thing I remember about driving a VDub is my cigarette kept getting smashed on the windshield. No room!
> :-k...........Maybe that's why his.....night stick is pushed off to the side?? :-k


When I was in Germany (64-65) I worked with a guy that let me borrow his 57. What I remember is NO heat and 1st gear had no synchros. Had to be at a dead stop to get back into 1st :-(


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Like a boss? Boss what? Boss crab grass? Boss cah? Boss lady? MMMMM yeah I guess that works sometimes. I'm betting you had fun fixing that lol, WTF um, that's right I'm laughing out loud at that. Anyone ever think that prior to the computer world that this LOL shit was probably a sign of insanity??????? Titicut Follies anyone? I mean really who the fpluck laughs out loud alone? I'm guessing that LOL turns into a rather odd cackle at times. Weird shiznit.


Nicole, did Maggie take over your keyboard? Go on youtube and search "Like a Boss" by the Lonely Island.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Nicole, did Maggie take over your keyboard? Go on youtube and search "Like a Boss" by the Lonely Island.


No thanks. That was kinda the point of my post. Ambiguity takes the fun out of something that might otherwise be funny. If I gotta go look it up, then what's the point? Seriously.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> That is the "Litter Bug". We have one, and it's used for fairs, parades etc to remind people not to litter. In fact, I think the license plate reads; "Litter Bug". I'll have to check, I know it did. We have the original early 70's Bug on display with some early cruisers and Harley's.
> 
> DFrost


I don't know, David. Are you sure, with all the budget cutbacks, that isn't Highway Patrol? Do the motorcycle cops back the ride Cushmans?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I want to see that oldie bug ya'll got.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I don't know, David. Are you sure, with all the budget cutbacks, that isn't Highway Patrol? Do the motorcycle cops back the ride Cushmans?



Actually, I was just in fleet and there were 10 brand new Harleys. In full color and ready for work. I guess I'm the only one that rides a true American classic.

Nicole, I will take a picture of it. It will have to be next week because I'm playing hooky this afternoon. Once I take the picture though, I'll have to send it to Ms Connie because there is no way in the world I'd be able to figure out the posting thing.

DFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds good. I'm kinda doing the same today. I took the rest of the day off. Not bad, in at 5 and out at 9.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm generally at my desk around 6:05 - 6:15, depending on whether or not I felt like a third cup of coffee. leaving early to me is around noon. Today I left at 10, mostly unheard of for me. This week for some reason seems to have had 12 days in it. 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Once I take the picture though, I'll have to send it to Ms Connie because there is no way in the world I'd be able to figure out the posting thing.
> 
> DFrost


I'm ready! :-D


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


>


David is Mr Pimp :smile:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

kenneth roth said:


> David is Mr Pimp :smile:


ha ha, that picture is not me. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> ha ha, that picture is not me.
> 
> DFrost


Prove it?
It's an old cop from Tennessee 
You're an old cop from Tennessee
He's next to a funny little vehicle
You're into funny little vehicles (Cushmans)
I rest my case ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David Frost said:


> ha ha, that picture is not me.
> 
> DFrost


About a year ago I got this awesome yet a little creepy picture titled "Grandpa's Trout", for some reason this reminds me a bit of that. It's one of those that you look, do a double take, and then almost wish you hadn't.


----------

